# XP to Win 10



## zvone (May 22, 2003)

Will it be possible to get free upgrade to Win 10 if you are still using good old XP?


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

NO
the free upgrade will only be for W7 or W8/8.1 users and will only apply to the first year of W10 being released.

It is very unlikely that computer running XP will be capable of running W10


----------



## zvone (May 22, 2003)

Thank's mate, I read somewhere there is a small possibility for XP update(depending on hardware) because every 5th com. in the world is still running it and this would be great chance for Microsoft to finally make people(like myself) to switch.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Zvone, if Microsoft give XP users a free upgrade I will fly to Adelaide and buy you as many Fosters as you can manage....

T.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

zvone:

You haven't described your Windows XP computer, so we don't even know if it's capable of running Windows 7 properly.

If it is, then there's a decent chance it's capable of running Windows 10.

That wouldn't qualify you for a free upgrade though.

----------------------------------------------------------

Download and save the *TSG System Information Utility* (SysInfo.exe) file to the desktop.

After it's been downloaded and saved, double-click it to run it.

Information about your computer will appear.

Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the ENTIRE text here.

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

What will you need for the upgrade. Will an OEM version do it or does it have to be the full product?


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

heyya skivvy...... Happy 2015 to ya.....


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

> Skivvywaver wrote: _What will you need for the upgrade. Will an OEM version do it or does it have to be the full product?_


Below is an exact transcript from the Windows 10 presentation...



> _Microsoft's Terry Myerson said: "Windows 10 will support the broadest device family ever. Since September we've received a lot of feedback ... feedback is shaping the future of Windows. For the first year after Windows 10 is available, we will be making available a free upgrade to Windows 10 for all devices running Windows 8.1. Once a device is upgraded to Windows 10, we'll be keeping it current for the supported lifetime for the device"_.


And.... does anyone know what the last 12 words of the above transcript actually mean in the real world....

T.


----------



## zvone (May 22, 2003)

Intel Core Duo CPU, 3.00 GHz, 3.49 GB Ram. I think this should be enough!?


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

zvone said:


> Intel Core Duo CPU, 3.00 GHz, 3.49 GB Ram. I think this should be enough!?


Yes, that's enough to run W10.... and if you get really lucky and the Redmond accountants give you a free upgrade from XP then you also get a fridge full of Fosters... 

T.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

zvone said:


> Intel Core Duo CPU, 3.00 GHz, 3.49 GB Ram. I think this should be enough!?


it depends which core duo and which motherboard you have installed
to see whether it will be suitable for W10 run the W 8.1 upgrade checker
Some earlier core duo will not work on W8.1 and consequently won't run W 10 either 
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows-8/upgrade-assistant-download-online-faq

The problem, you might find is the upgrade checker fo0r XP only allows to check against W8
W8.1 is more restrictive and from what I have seen & read about W10 the specs are the same as W8.1 NOT W8


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

> dvk01 wrote : ..... _Some earlier core duo will not work on W8.1_.....


Hi Derek, thanks for that info. Do you have a link to specific information about which Intel CPU's don't work with W8.1..?

T.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

http://www.pcworld.com/article/2058...uirements-strand-some-users-on-windows-8.html
https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/dn482072.aspx
http://arstechnica.com/civis/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=1249085

However all of these will work with 32 bit of W8.1 but not with 64 bit 
I do not know if there will be a 32 bit full version of W10. although there is in the preview ( there were several differences between preview in W8 and final release and support for some CPU & mobos were dropped. I don't see any reason to suppose that the same won't happen in W10 full version )


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks Derek.... now I understand what you were referring to...

And for non-technical members of this Forum it is an important point to note that many older generations of CPU's are powerful enough to run W8.1.... W10... but are not compatible with 64-bit. So at any time MS decides to drop support for 32-bit then those CPU's can be fitted to your toaster to make that perfect brown slice of toast in the morning...:up:

T.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

valis said:


> heyya skivvy...... Happy 2015 to ya.....


Howdy Mr. Tim.


----------



## zvone (May 22, 2003)

My com. is 6-7 years old, got Asus motherboard and believe it or not it's still running exactly the same speed as the day I bought it. That's the only reason I am still stuck with the good old XP. I just switched browser(from IE to Chrome) and using some free antivirus programs(AVG,Spyboot,Malwarebytes). My son's got Win7 and my daughter Win8.1 but no way I would switch with them! If by some miracle they give a free upgrade to us XP dinosaurs, Fosters is all yours Tabvla!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

zvone said:


> Intel Core Duo CPU, 3.00 GHz, 3.49 GB Ram. I think this should be enough!?
> 
> My com. is 6-7 years old, got Asus motherboard


I'm guessing your computer has an Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 3.00 GHz processor and has 4 GB of DDR2 RAM.

-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## zvone (May 22, 2003)

You are absolutely right!


----------



## mpeet611 (Dec 16, 2013)

zvone said:


> If by some miracle they give a free upgrade to us XP dinosaurs, Fosters is all yours Tabvla!


If Microsoft was going to give XP users a free upgrade to Win 10 they would have done it already. The only people who can get the free upgrade must have windows 7 or 8 or 8.1. Even if your xp computer is compatible with windows 10 microsoft won't give you a free upgrade so you'll have to pay $119 or something like that for the upgrade. It would be better to get a new computer with windows 10 already installed.


----------

